# Homemade Wire Dispenser



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## POWER STROKE (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks 480 sparky for replying and posting pics of yours, that's a pretty cool setup you got there.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Depending on the size of the reel, I can fit:
- 3 reels of #12's [500']or 
- 2 reels of#10's [500'] 

....suspended with a short piece of 1/2" EMT[optional].

The reels fit right inside.











Clean-up is a breeze :thumbsup:


I never tried it with a 1000' reel.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Celtic said:


> Depending on the size of the reel, I can fit:
> - 3 reels of #12's [500']or
> - 2 reels of#10's [500']
> 
> ...


 soooooooooooooo you took my coiler:laughing:


----------



## POWER STROKE (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks every one for the replies


----------



## POWER STROKE (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks every one for the replies and input.


----------



## POWER STROKE (Aug 26, 2012)

bump bump bump


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Rack a tiers


----------



## POWER STROKE (Aug 26, 2012)

NacBooster29 said:


> Rack a tiers


Thanks for the replie


----------



## joemerican (Feb 28, 2012)

a few differant throw away models


----------



## POWER STROKE (Aug 26, 2012)

joemerican said:


> a few differant throw away models


Those are some good looking wooden reels, great ideal you got there. Thanks for the reply and pics.


----------



## POWER STROKE (Aug 26, 2012)

bump, bump, bump


----------



## FlatRateGator (Feb 13, 2013)

IDEA...just sayin'.


----------



## POWER STROKE (Aug 26, 2012)

FlatRateGator said:


> IDEA...just sayin'.


Thanks for the "spell check":thumbsup:


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

joemerican said:


> a few differant throw away models


*GASP* I see a Carlon box in that picture!


----------



## joemerican (Feb 28, 2012)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> *GASP* I see a Carlon box in that picture!


and the issue is..?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> *GASP* I see a Carlon box in that picture!


with a home depot UPC sticker on it.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/6/Rack-A-Tiers-Wire-Dispenser

We use those at work, makes it so much easier getting them in and out of buildings having them click together.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

chewy said:


> http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/6/Rack-A-Tiers-Wire-Dispenser
> 
> We use those at work, makes it so much easier getting them in and out of buildings having them click together.


I picked up a folding work table the other day. 
It weighs about 5# and was $40, takes 30 sec to set up. I'm going to make a spot for a couple spools of wire. 
I bought it as a welding table. I am about to replace my dishwasher. I'll take the SS inside plate off the door and cut it to fit across the top.


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

$40?? Where did you get it?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

duque00 said:


> $40?? Where did you get it?


Costco


----------



## duque00 (Sep 11, 2008)

How long ago? I will try to hit them up this weekend!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

duque00 said:


> How long ago? I will try to hit them up this weekend!


2 weeks ago. 
They have had them for a few months. They weren't selling so they put them out front if the aisle. They started to go like hot cakes. 
When I bought mine they were towards the back again and weren't many left. I get a feeling they will not restock them. 
A great deal.


----------

